# Beneteau Guitars



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Any other Beneteau fans around here? 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Marc builds some really nice gear. Now that Don Ross has exposed many players to his guitars, his wait list has expanded dramatically. I like the fact that he's pretty experimental with alternative tonewoods.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful instruments. :bow: :bow: I met Marc at the place I buy wood. I was looking for a nice piece of Cocobola for a fretboard. They didn't have much of a selection of cocobola that day. Marc said he would fix me up. Just come by his shop. I found a piece elsewhere the next day. What a nice offer . I've been kicking my ass for not going by his shop though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's been a while since I dealt with Marc, 1998 or so, but he was so easy to deal with. He was very open to design suggestions and personal requirements in the guitars. Since then he's become much better known, and his guitars still show a willingness to experiment. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Huge fan..A friend just picked up a 47 footer for $300,000...None 

If the Guitars are anything like the Sailboats they will be nothing but the best. 

Sorry, couldn't resist.:banana:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah...I remember the early days of the internet when if you searched Beneteau all you got were boats, big boats. LOL! 

He's got a nice site now with great pctures www.beneteauguitars.com and evidently he can charge what they're worth now too. When I got mine they were much less costly. 

If I could put the cash together I'd get another...sigh.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Marc makes great guitars*

When I had my store-front about 8 years ago, Marc sent us a lovely guitar to sell and I sold it the first day to the 3rd person that walked in the store. What a lovely guitar. I've always liked them. He's one of the best. Sadly, he decided not to send me any more guitars. I don't blame him, of course. He can make more money by selling direct to the player.  More power to him.

We are truly fortunate in this country. With eople like, Sawchyn, MacQuarrie, Thompson, Threet, Laskin, Manzer, Boucher, Heiden, Dunn, Park, etc etc. building some of the finest instruments in all of history, we have opportunities that no one could have dreamed of 40 years ago. To think we could be stuck with factory offerings like 70's Martins, and Gibsons. Yech. 

Folks like those above have pushed the Factories (Martin, Gibson, Larrivee, Taylor, etc) to live up to their reputations. It's pretty cool!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The first Beneteau I ever played was in the old London Guitar Shop around 1994/5. It was an astonishing guitar and clearly the best in that humble little shop and likely the whole city at the time. I returned a week later thinking I might buy it but it was gone. A while later there appeared another on the very same hanger and soon it too was sold. I was motivated (read obsessed) so I called and visited him to order one. He delivered on time, on price, and with no BS. It's still my first choice acoustic (did a 4 hour dinner music gig with it and another Beneteau yesterday) though it's beginning to show its age and use. 

I'm considering a mid-life crisis so I have an excuse to get another.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Marc is a great guy! a number of years ago when I was just starting to build guitars, I went to his place to ask questions about building guitars and he was quite helpful. We are now still friends and help each other from time to time.
Dennis


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thought I'd give this a bump to the top just in case anyone else is interested.

cougar2...If you see Marc, say "Hi" from Mike from Goderich. Thanks.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

I've never had the opportunity to play one, but I've heard nothing but good things about his guitars.


----------



## cougar2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Thought I'd give this a bump to the top just in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> cougar2...If you see Marc, say "Hi" from Mike from Goderich. Thanks.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.



No problem Mike, Next time I see him I will tell him you said hi!
Dennis


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.beneteauguitars.com

Just looking around again at the gallery page. I would sell my soul for guitars just like my first MB only in different woods. Mine is rosewood and spruce. Identical ones in mahogany/spruce, walnut/cedar, maple/spruce...I feel a midlife crisis coming on again.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

3 years from now, when I turn 40, I will have my official mid-life crisis. I'm torn between another Beneteau or a '72 thinline tele. The '72 because they're way cool and it was the year I was born, the Beneteau because they are so great. It's going to be a tough choice.

matt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> 3 years from now, when I turn 40, I will have my official mid-life crisis. I'm torn between another Beneteau or a '72 thinline tele. The '72 because they're way cool and it was the year I was born, the Beneteau because they are so great. It's going to be a tough choice.
> 
> matt


Both. Get both. I'd get a '58 Tele (the year I was born) but can't afford it, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

way back in pre-historic times marc beneteau lived in the Ottawa area.
my brother bought one of his guitars in the late 70's.
then a friend bought another.
they were both spectacular sounding instruments.
my brother sold his a few years later to finance his band.
the friend did a drunken mexican hat dance on the other one.
sad but true.

i dream that my next acoustic will either be a Bill Collings or a Marc Beneteau.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Co-incidentally, I'm expecting a used Beneteau shortly. I *HATE* the wait.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I got my Beneteau about 10 years ago I guess. A friend of mine got one first that was great. His is a Sapele OM with a sharp cutaway. Mine is a jumbo maple/sitka with honduran rosewood binding. 

That one and my telecaster are my two "keep forever" guitars.

N


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Co-incidentally, I'm expecting a used Beneteau shortly. I *HATE* the wait.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I checked Xpresspost. Looks like the wait is over today! Let me know when you get it home. Enjoy!

Matt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I checked Xpresspost. Looks like the wait is over today! Let me know when you get it home. Enjoy!
> 
> Matt


Co-incidentally, I just sent you a PM to say I got it. Thanks!

The rosette isn't quite the same as on my 12 string, the inner ring design is the same but the outer rings are different. It'll get a new nut and saddle and machine heads shortly (like maybe tomorrow if I get around to it), and later on I'll install a K&K pickup. Sounds great as it is of course, and it'll get some serious play immediately.

If I figure out how to breed these things I can stop buying them.

Thanks Matt!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> If I figure out how to breed these things I can stop buying them.
> 
> Thanks Matt!
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Great.. I will take the first egg and sit on it.....9kkhhd


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

what? no guitar porn for us...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
show me the lumber!:smile:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Beautiful guitars, but WAY out of my budget.


----------



## kw_guitarguy (Apr 29, 2008)

I can tell you from seeing Mooh's new Beneteau, it's simply amazing...that's all I can really say about it....flat out amazing.

~Andrew


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm a few days from finishing the minor repairs to Matt's old, my new, Beneteau. The non-original saddle is replaced with bone, the nut shim replaced with bone, the machine heads replaced with nice Gotohs with ebony buttons, those nasty plastic (also non-original) bridge pins replaced with ebony, and of course restrung. Naturally it sounds and plays glorious. 

Today I wandered over to my friend Josh House's shop (www.houseguitars.com) to bum pieces of rosewood and mahogany scrap to repair holes in the body where there was a pickup jack (it was an aluminum plate held on with 4 sheet metal screws). I'll cut plugs for all 5 holes, fill and level, then spot finish the area before I redrill for a modern endpin jack. Having Josh around is pretty cool, and he's really helpful.

I'm not likely gonna refinish the guitar, it has *SO MUCH MOJO* as it is. Don't ever mess with the mojo.

When I'm done messing around with it, I'll try to post pictures of the whole family: '79 6 string, '95 6 string, '96 12 string, '98 baritone. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

